# Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen



## offense80 (18. August 2014)

In der Augustausgabe der Zeitschrift Rute und Rolle kann man folgenden Text in den TOP 20 beim Zielfisch Dorsch lesen.

Liebe Leser,
ab sofort werden in unserer Top20 Tabelle nur noch 
Dorsche aufgeführt, die in den Monaten MAI bis DEZEMBER gefangen und gemeldet werden. Diese Maßnahme haben wir 
ergriffen, weil wir gegen die gezielte Laichdorschangelei sind.

Zu finden sind in dieser Ausgabe auch Leserbriefe, die auf die Juniausgabe hinweisen, wo die ersten 10 Plätze bei den Dorschfängen von 2 Kuttern belegt werden, die gezielt in diesen Monaten auf Laichdorschfang fahren. Vergleich mit anderen Angelzeitschriften bestätigen, das überwiegend Dorsche in den Hitparaden zu finden sind, die vermehrt im Februar gefangen wurden. 
Ich persönlich finde diese Aktion SUPER, auch wenn die betroffenen Kutter wohl weiterhin auf die Jagt gehen werden, damit einige Angler in diesen Monaten ihren PB schön in die Höhe schrauben können. 

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



offense80 schrieb:


> In der Augustausgabe der Zeitschrift Rute und Rolle kann man folgenden Text in den TOP 20 beim Zielfisch Dorsch lesen.
> 
> Liebe Leser,
> ab sofort werden in unserer Top20 Tabelle nur noch
> ...


 
Moin Micha, alles fit? #6

also ich finde es mehr als Zeit, dass man sich hiervon distanziert. War es doch oft in der Vergangenheit so, dass man in einigen Zeitschriften über zurückgehende Dorschbestände und gefährdete Arten berichtete, aber zwei Seiten weiter in den "Hitparaden" die "dickbäuchigen" Dorsche abgelichtet hatte........ (für mich??? eine riesige Heuchelei, was da gemacht wurde!!!) 

Was die Kutter, die gezielt diese Bereiche anfahren und auf diese Fischen angeln angeht........... einfach nur ganz arm, wie man sich da verhält. Und ich wäre nicht gerade traurig, sollte es doch mal (was über kurz oder lang passieren wird!!!) zu "Überlebenskämpfen" der Kutterangelei kommen, sollten diese Herr Kapitäne als Erstes "einpacken" müssen......

Meine Meinung....... reinhauen


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Moin Rolf, 
bei mir ist alles super, hoffe bei dir auch. 
Ich war echt begeistert, als ich das in der Zeitschrift gelesen habe. Es wird zwar nicht viele abschrecken weiter auf die Laichdorsche zu angeln, aber es ist ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 

Wenn man allein bei Youtube mal nachschaut wird man einige "Profis" finden, die sich damit brüsten, ach so fette Dorsche gefangen zu haben. Und schaut man auf das Datum, stellt man fest.....es war FEBRUAR ( na so ein Zufall). 
Der Youtube User nennt sich dann auch noch "Exitus-Fishing",  hat etliche dieser Laichdorschvideos hochgeladen und freut sich noch wie Bolle über solche Fische.....in meinen Augen absolut armseelig.


----------



## pike-81 (18. August 2014)

Moinsen!  
Ein toter Fisch ist ein toter Fisch, und laicht nicht mehr ab.  Egal ob er im Februar oder Juni abgeschlagen wird.   
Zielführender sind Mindestmaße und Fangbegrenzungen sowie Maschenweite der Netze.    
Ein Brandungsangler, der vom Frühling bis in den Winter regelmäßig fischen geht, hat bestimmt mehr Dorsche gefangen, als jemand, der 3-4 mal auf Dickdorsch rausfährt.   
Die Menschen auf den Kuttern leben von uns Anglern, und abgesehen von den Ferien, sichert diese Zeit Ihre Existenz!
Zudem sind die Fangmengen von uns Anglern zu vernachlässigen. Da schlagen Berufsfischer und Umweltbedingungen wie Sauerstoffmangel schwerer zu Buche.   
Dorschbestände in der riesigen Ostsee kann man auch nicht mit Vereinsweihern vergleichen.   
Und warum dann der Dorsch? Dann sollte das konsequent für alle Fische zur Laichzeit gelten. Es gibt ja auch Bundesländer, in denen z.B. der Hecht keine Schonzeit genießt. Oder sogar Abknüppelgebote für meinetwegen Babywaller.   Petri


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

"Ein Brandungsangler, der vom Frühling bis in den Winter regelmäßig fischen geht, hat bestimmt mehr Dorsche gefangen, als jemand, der 3-4 mal auf Dickdorsch rausfährt". 


Der Kabeljau ist einer der fruchtbarsten Fische auf der Erde. Im Durchschnitt legt ein Weibchen eine Million Eier, ein fünf Kilogramm schweres kann jedoch 2,5 Millionen, ein zehn Kilogramm wiegendes fünf Millionen und ein Weibchen von 15 kg kann 7,5 Millionen Eier legen. Die höchste Eizahl wurde bei einem 34 kg schweren Weibchen festgestellt und betrug neun Millionen. ( Quelle Wikipedia) 

Überleben von den abgelegten Eiern auch nur die Hälfte bei einem 15 Kg Fisch, wären das noch 3,75 Millionen Dorsche. Welcher Brandungsangler schafft dies in einem Jahr 

Ich will mit meinem Posting auch nur sagen, das ich es gut finde, das die Laichdorsche nicht mehr in der Hitparade auftauchen, damit diese "Angler" nicht auch noch zusätzlich belohnt werden.  :m


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

finde ich gut:m

ich verstehe nur nicht warum einige leute nicht einsehen, dass wir angler einen großen einfluss auf die fischbestände haben...auch an der ostsee und ja auch beim dorsch!!!

ich hatte letztens gerade ein "nettes" gespräch mit jemanden der meinte, wir angler hätten überhaupt keinen einfluss auf den dorschbestand und 2 fische pro tag reichen ihm ja auch...am ende hatte er dann 76stk in der kiste und hat es noch nicht einmal geschafft alle fische zu schlachten!!!


es gibt VIEL mehr angler als fischer (nur weil die mit netzen arbeiten heißt das nicht, dass sie auch viel mehr fangen!!!)


----------



## bacalo (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Find ich lobenswert.


----------



## vermesser (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Mal provokativ gefragt: Fahren die Kutter dann auch nicht mehr raus???

Wieviele Leute fahren denn auf Laichdorsch, weil sie in die Zeitung wollen?? Also Publicity 100%, Effekt 100%. Trotzdem Respekt für Rute und Rolle, gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Das war längst überfällig und ist das einzig richtige Signal für alle unbelehrbaren.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Ich stehe absolut hinter dieser Aktion. Schon seit Jahren ist mein persönliches Zeitfenster zum Dorschangeln (egal ob in Deutschland oder Norwegen) auf Juni bis Jahresende beschränkt.


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Klasse, das finde ich ist eine tolle Aktion, "Daumen Hoch" und meinen größten Respekt an die "Rute & Rolle"!#6

Wäre schön , wenn andere Angelmagazine da nachziehen würden!:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## lausi97 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Moin Micha,
Ich gehe sogar soweit,das ich von Jan-April keinen Dorsch oder Kabeljau verkaufe.Daumen hoch...........


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> Ich gehe sogar soweit,das ich von Jan-April keinen Dorsch oder Kabeljau verkaufe.Daumen hoch...........


 


 Hallo Lausi97,#h

 ich kenne weder dich, noch deinen Job.#c
 Solltest du Fischhändler sein, dann : #6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Lausi97,#h
> 
> ich kenne weder dich, noch deinen Job.#c
> Solltest du Fischhändler sein, dann : #6#6#6


 
........ isser !!!  #6


----------



## offense80 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Und zwar ein sehr guter....wirklich zu empfehlen #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Pikepauly (19. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Gute Aktion der Rute und Rolle!


----------



## lausi97 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Lausi97,#h
> 
> ich kenne weder dich, noch deinen Job.#c
> Solltest du Fischhändler sein, dann : #6#6#6



Jupp,genauestens..........versuche sogar es weitestgehends zu vermeiden Räucheraal an den Mann/Frau zu bringen.Man muss nicht allen sxhei... mitmachen, nur weil der Markt es fordert.

|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und zwar ein sehr guter....wirklich zu empfehlen #6#6#6#6#6



|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|stolz:


----------



## Eristo (19. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich stehe absolut hinter dieser Aktion. Schon seit Jahren ist mein persönliches Zeitfenster zum Dorschangeln (egal ob in Deutschland oder Norwegen) auf Juni bis Jahresende beschränkt.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gezieltes angeln auf "Laichdorsche" ist auch für mich zumindest fragwürdig, #q

Die Bestände aller wirtschaftlich verwertbaren Fische in der Ostsee 
werden allerdings mittlerweile durch Fangquoten der EU geregelt... :m

Ciao
Erich


----------



## offense80 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Ich habe am 8. August an die Blinker Redaktion einen Leserbrief geschrieben, und gestern eine wirklich sehr ausführliche Antwort von der Redaktion bekommen. Fand ich schon mal super, denn leider ist sowas ja nicht immer selbstverständlich. 

Bevor ich die Antwort hier reinstelle, werde ich aber erstmal abwarten, ob die Redaktion vom Blinker mir dies erlaubt. Habe heute diesbezüglich eine Anfrage darauf gestellt....warten wir es ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Bitte vorher mit uns abklären und nicht einfach einstellen, da dies nach unseren Regeln eigentlich nicht geht.
Ich schick Dir PN mit Telefonnummern


----------



## Macker (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Also mich beieinflussen die Regeln von Fischhitparaden überhaupt nicht.
Ich bin Kochtopfangler und Angel weil ich Spass daran habe und gerne Fisch esse.
Die Größe hat nur einfluss auf die Zubereitung alles was über dem Mindestmaas liegt natürlich.
Geräucherter Rogen oder gebraten ist auch ne schöne Sache.
Auch wenn es nicht jeder mag.
Meine Jahresplanung auf Dorsch sagt deshalb wenn ich zeit habe los vom 01.01.-31.12.
Sehen viele anders aber das ist nicht neu.
Solange keine Schonzeiten da sind wird sich das auch nicht ändern.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



Macker schrieb:


> Also mich beieinflussen die Regeln von Fischhitparaden überhaupt nicht.
> Ich bin Kochtopfangler und Angel weil ich Spass daran habe und gerne Fisch esse.
> Die Größe hat nur einfluss auf die Zubereitung alles was über dem Mindestmaas liegt natürlich.
> Geräucherter Rogen oder gebraten ist auch ne schöne Sache.
> ...


 
Moin Joerg, 
deine Einstellung ist schon lobenswert........ aber es gibt auch viele "Angler" #d, die sich durch solche Bilder beeinflussen lassen. Wenn z.B. ein Kutter z.B. aus Heiligenhafen (oder anderswo) immer wieder durch solche Bilder und Fänge auffällt, zieht er solche "Petrijünger" an, wie der Sch.....haufen die Fliegen. Ist leider so.........

Wie immer, meine Meinung !


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Sind eigentlich Laichheringe, Laichhornhechte etc. in irgendwelchen Rekordlisten zu finden oder wird das Angeln auf diese Laichfische auch geächtet?

Oder gilt die Empörung nur den Laichdorschen?


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich Laichheringe, Laichhornhechte etc. in irgendwelchen Rekordlisten zu finden oder wird das Angeln auf diese Laichfische auch geächtet?
> 
> Oder gilt die Empörung nur den Laichdorschen?





Die Frage ist durchaus sehr berechtigt.

Vermutlich liegt es daran, dass der Dorsch zumindest zeitweise gefährdet war...und es natürlich schon unfein ist, die Eltern der zukünftigen Filetdorsche weg zu fangen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich Laichheringe, Laichhornhechte etc. in irgendwelchen Rekordlisten zu finden oder wird das Angeln auf diese Laichfische auch geächtet?
> 
> Oder gilt die Empörung nur den Laichdorschen?


 
Moin Thomas,
das ist eine gute Frage.......... evtl. ist hier die "Notwendigkeit" der Kutterangelei ausschlaggebend?! Denn Heringe und Hornhechte werden ja sehr gut vom Ufer (Schlei oder DK-Hvide Sande) gefangen, wo man nicht auf den Kutter angewiesen sind.
Bezuegl. der Doschangelei hat man ja einen "direkten Verantwortlichen" (Kutterkapitän) und die "Angler", die mit in diese Gebiete fahren und angeln.

Nur ein  paar Gedanken meinerseits......  #c


----------



## Macker (22. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Dazu muss aber auch gesagt werden dass es ja lange zeit von Kuttern versucht wurde daran etwas zu ändern.
Die sind aber an der Blockadehaltung der anderen Angler gescheitert.
Dadurch das gesagt wurde von Januar bis April fahre ich nicht.
Also wurde Umgeschwenkt auf die Angler die Fahren wollten.
Das Ergebnis ist nunmal  das immer mehr Kutter das Anbieten was Gewünscht wird.
Angebot und Nachfrage der Angler hat mit den Füssen abgestimmt.
Für eine Angelzeitung ist eine Hitparade auch nicht wichtig für die Zählt der Werbekunde und nicht der Leser der ist mittel zum zweck.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Habe eine Erlaubnis der Zeitschrift Blinker bekommen, ihre Antwort hier einzustellen. Werde versuchen es im Laufe des Tages hin zu bekommen. ( Nachdem ich das mit Thomas abgeklärt habe ) #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Passt, kannste einstellen, Erlaubnismail liegt vor.

Danke, dass Du das mit uns abgeklärt hast vorher, da sowas nach unseren Regeln eigentlich nicht geht (Copyrightstress etc.) - in so einem Fall aber bez. Infos natürlich gewünscht ist..


----------



## offense80 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Diese Mail habe ich an die Redaktion der Angelzeitschrift Blinker geschickt, mit Bitte um eine Stellungnahme

..........Da ich auch begeisterter Fan der Zeitschrift Rute und Rolle bin, bin ich in der letzten Ausgabe auf etwas gestoßen,
was ich echt klasse fand. In der Redaktion kamen  mehrer Leserbriefe an, in welchen die Leser die Hitparade der Rute
und Rolle bemängelten. Und zwar nur aus einem Grund: Die ersten (ich glaube es waren 20) Fische, besser gesagt Dorsche,
wurden alle in einem Zeitraum gefangen, wo die Dorsche am laichen sind. Meist waren es auch nur Meldungen von ein und
dem selben Kutter, der zu dieser Zeit hinaus fährt, damit die Angler ihren Rekorddorsch fangen können,und noch in der Hitparade
damit landen. Bei Durchsicht eurer Hitparade ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass alle 12 gefangenen Fische auch genau in der Laichzeit der
Dorsche liegen. Darauf hin wurde von der Redaktion beschlossen, dass keine Dorschfänge mehr in der Hitparade aufgenommen werden,
die ( ich bin der Meinung ) zwischen dem 01.01. und dem 30.04. liegen. 
Ich weiß, ihr seid nicht Rute und Rolle, aber ich finde diese Aktion absolut sehenswert, und wenn andere Angelzeitschriften nachziehen,
dann könnte es ein weiterer Schritt sein, um die Angelei in der Laichzeit unatraktiver zu machen.


Hier kommt die Antwort der Blinker Redaktion




vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und das Lob. Besonders das Lob freut uns sehr. 
Zum Thema: Das Laichdorsche gefangen und gemeldet werden, ist auch bei uns seit Jahren ein leidiges Thema. Dennoch sollten wir als Anglerzeitschrift unparteiisch bleiben. Die Dorschangelei ist von Seiten des Gesetzgebers immer noch uneingeschränkt erlaubt. Als Angelzeitschrift sind wir auch angehalten, uns an der gängigen Angelpraxis am Wasser zu orientieren und darüber zu berichten, auch wenn wir garantiert nicht mit allen Entwicklungen im Angelsport einverstanden sind. Was die Laichdorschangelei angeht, kann jeder Angler nur von sich aus Beschränkung üben. Viele Kutter fahren die Laichgebiete der Dorsche in dem entsprechenden Zeitraum nicht mehr an. Das finden wir sehr verantwortungsvoll, dennoch können wir es bei anderen Kuttern, die das nicht machen, nicht unterbinden. Um da nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, berichten wir seit einigen Jahren weder im Heft noch auf www.blinker.de von solchen "Ausnahmedorschen". In der Hitparade bleiben diese jedoch erst einmal weiterhin Bestandteil.
Um die Laichdorsche zu schützen, sind klare Vorgaben des Gesetzgebers nötig, die sowohl die Berufsfischerei als auch die Anglerschaft umfassen. Erst dann wird es vielleicht auch ein größeres Umdenken bei den Laichdorsch-Anglern geben.
Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Blinker und allzeit ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Gezielt auf Laichfische angeln ist natürlich nicht so gut (Ausnahme Hering, aufsteigender Lachs und Karpfen vor der Laichzeit :m:m), aber wenn sich der Dorschbestand auch so schon erholt könnte man von der Forderung nach neuen Regeln auch gerne mal absehen.

Sowas kann dann schnell wieder anders kommen als gedacht und unsere sowieso schon überregeltes Hobby noch weiter einschränken. Wer weiss was alles an neuen Regeln kommt, "wenn die schon mal dabei sind".

Aber das wird sich wohl nie ändern, sich über die Regelungswut aufregen und im gleichen Atemzug sofort nach mehr Regeln rufen, wenn einem etwas nicht passt.


----------



## offense80 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Rute & Rolle setzt Zeichen*

Meinen Respekt hat die Zeitschrift Blinker damit gewonnen, das sie mir erlaubt haben, ihre "Negativantwort" hier trotzdem einstellen zu dürfen (anbei noch mal Danke an Thomas für die Hilfe und das nette Telefonat). Und bei allen anderen die sich hier bei diesem eher "brisanten Thema" im normalem Ton unterhalten haben #6


----------

